# Brake Calipers: Tektro R580 vs. SRAM Force



## dip n ride (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a 2010 CAAD9 4 that is mostly stock, except for the Look Keo Classic pedals and the Ksyrium SL Premium wheels I've installed.

I have ridden the stock Tektro brakes for a while on a couple different bikes (the 9 4 has actually replaced a 9 5 that I bought last year that was totaled in an accident) and while they have performed all right for the most part, I seem to have to fiddle with them a lot to get consistent braking, and it's getting to the point where it might be worth $150-$200 to replace the calipers if I can get better and more consistent performance.

That said, if I can get a pair of SRAM Force calipers installed from my LBS for around $150, do you guys/gals think it would be worth it?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Not sure what kind of "fiddling" you're talking about. Are you using the stock pads on the Tektros? If so, an upgrade to Koolstop salmon or dual-compound will make a huge difference. IME Tektro calipers work quite well, but their pads are garbage.


----------



## dip n ride (Sep 14, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Not sure what kind of "fiddling" you're talking about. Are you using the stock pads on the Tektros? If so, an upgrade to Koolstop salmon or dual-compound will make a huge difference. IME Tektro calipers work quite well, but their pads are garbage.


Both pairs of R580s I have had seem to stick a lot, and are slow to release the rim after braking. I have tried lubing the main pivot to no avail. There is also a small amount of "play" in both of my levers that I think is due to the weak spring action in the caliper. I could be wrong about this of course, but the cabling, which could be another culprit, all seems to be fine.

To answer your question, yep, using the stock pads. They don't particularly bother me, I'm more wondering about how the stopping action of the Force is compared to the R580 (better spring action? more power?).

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i would think that the 'play' in your lever is because there is some friction in the cable/housing. is it dirty? maybe have a bad bend or kink somewhere? check that first...undo the cable pinch bolt on the brake and see how it feels w/ no cable attached. if it snaps right back, the cable/housing are your problem.


----------



## dip n ride (Sep 14, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> i would think that the 'play' in your lever is because there is some friction in the cable/housing. is it dirty? maybe have a bad bend or kink somewhere? check that first...undo the cable pinch bolt on the brake and see how it feels w/ no cable attached. if it snaps right back, the cable/housing are your problem.


Thank you wrench, I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

R580 don't appear to currently be offered by Tektro (at least they are not shown on their website). They are a single pivot design. 

The Sram Force are dual pivot, so should give you more even, better modulated and perhaps a little stronger braking. Dura Ace and Ultegra brakes are also dual pivot... as are the other Sram road bike brake models, and some other Tektro brake models.

Ostensibly, Tektro used the single pivot design to save a little weight (maybe 10 to 30 grams for the pair, compared with the other manufacturers mentioned). R570 and other 500-series are now also dual pivot designs. 

It may or may not be important to you... depending upon whether or not you are trying to match other components on your bike, but Force have a "warm" colored finish... slightly golden or titanium colored. Rival are virtually identical, but in a choice of either brighter polished silver or black. 

I have been trying out a set of Tektro R750 on a bike. These are dual pivot, too, but between 10 and 30 grams heavier per pair than your 580s, depending upon the finish.750s are available in silver, black or carbon. Ironically, the carbon version of the 750s are the heaviest, but that's because they are the same as the other finishes except with an added, cosmetic "wrap" of carbon. (Incidentally, Cannondale's C1 carbon road bike brake calipers are identical... I have a set of those, too. No doubt they're made for them by Tektro.) 

One small thing I've noticed with the Tektro R750 is the cable release (to allow wheel removal) is pretty sticky and not neatly "click-stopped" the way Ultegra and Dura Ace brakes are. But, maybe the R750s will loosen up over time... They are pretty new. My bike with 2009 Force group on it is over in storage right now, so I can't check if it's "click stopped" (and frankly just don't remember). 

They are a wee bit heavier than the Sram brakes you are considering, but Dura Ace and Ultegra are pretty hard to beat in terms of performance... With the right pads on them. I haven't compared Campy and others recently. Some Campy riders use Shimano brakes, though. The Sram Red, Force and Rival are pretty cool looking... Skeletonized (as are some of the Campy). If I recall correctly, Sram Red are lighter, but only a little and thanks to some titanium parts and hardware. ISTR, Force and Rival weigh the same, but you might check the Sram website to be sure if this is a concern. 

I'll second the suggestion to switch to Kool Stop salmon or dual compound pads. They are a big improvement over many stock pads (especially 2009 and earlier Ultergra pads, which were terrible IMO!)


----------

